# royal national park



## zimbo (Oct 13, 2008)

hey all
me and my dad are going herping in a couple of weeks 
i hope
and we are thinking that royal national park in nsw is the easiest and most covenant place to herp

i was wondering if anyone has herped there before and if they no any good camping grounds.
we are staying there for one night..
also would any like to help me and revile some of there special herping spots 

thnx


----------



## markars (Oct 13, 2008)

only real camping ground is in the bundeena area, nice spot. Unless you want to go on a hike and camp over night, then you look up the coast track on their website, but basically you start the coast walk down at stanwell park, and walk to bundeena, then scab a lift back to the car, get a taxi or if all else fails, get the ferry to cronulla and get the train back to the car. Best bet is to camp at bundeena, there are some great walks from there and some good rds to go spotting at night on, plus some reasonable fishing. And then do some day walks around the park. Take the marley loop, from big maelrey to little marley, and you will see some great skinks and lots of elapids, especially around the marley lagoon and along the cliff tops, get there early and you can see tigers and blacks sitiing on rock ledges. same sort of country (coastal heath) diffent walk is the curra moors trail or loop. Best done early morning or late arvo.

Another good walk if you don't mind a bush bash is to walk the river bank starting at the waterfall causeway on sir betram stevens drive and heading up river towards stanwell. Great place to see turtles basking on the river and diamonds, monitors and dragons. this walk is good even in the heat of the day,
Or you can go to audley and hire a canoe and head up the rivers, though if the day is busy, you will rarly see any thing these days, it is best off on a quiet week day.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 13, 2008)

went there a couple of years ago on a herp society field trip,
found a heap of herps,ab out 14 species

an incredible ammount of jackys
caught a lacey etc

ask jason L he lives there


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 13, 2008)

oh we went herping up heathcote end


----------



## Duke (Oct 13, 2008)

If you're going after November 15th, let me know. I'll rally up myself, Leigh, Hetty, and possibly some others and we'll make an APS trip of it 
Not the whole camping bit, but I'm keen on a day herping.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 14, 2008)

Camping in the Royal is very restricted to only a couple of spots, you will need to contact the rangers at the park and see whats open at present. There is a camping ground at Wattamolla, but it's only for the people doing the coast walk, and they restrict the numbers of campers. All camping in the Royal has to be pre booked, and you will be given tags to place on your tent. Heathcote NP (across the road) would be a better spot to camp, still needs to be booked, but has far less traffic.


----------



## zimbo (Oct 14, 2008)

Duke said:


> If you're going after November 15th, let me know. I'll rally up myself, Leigh, Hetty, and possibly some others and we'll make an APS trip of it
> Not the whole camping bit, but I'm keen on a day herping.



good idea i will talk to my dad about it
lol im so exited 
thanx all for your comments some really good responses


----------

